

Caching django-tastypie API responses with django-cache-machine - numan
http://numanbraindump.blogspot.ca/2013/07/caching-api-in-django-with-django.html

======
targusman
Django cache libraries all suck. This is why I'm staying on rails. The new
caching with 4.0 is so much between!

~~~
numan
care to be more specific?

